# My gosh... I love this puppy!!!!!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

How exactly do you put into words just how much you love your puppy??? It's impossible I'm sure. But Sawyer has really stolen my heart!! :smooch::smooch: He is just such a GOOOD puppy. Follows me all around the house... listens and follows commands like a champ!! He's loving, good about everything, incl. brushing, the vaccuum, etc. etc. I don't think I could love him more... I just wanna wrap him in my arms all day long!!!! YES he loves to be held!!!!! :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat :heartbeat

Here are some new pics!!


















And today for the first time I caught him snuggling up with G-Bear awww :smooch:









I put him on the chair 'cause he wanted to be with his girl...









Yup... I'm smitten for sure!!! :kiss:


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so nice.
Please give your puppy lots of hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwww what beauitful babies


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Did you by any chance see the movie Elf?

When I met our Molly I couldn't stop calling all my friends and family to tell them "I'm in love, I'm in love and I don't care who knows it". 
That is the part right before he gets in a fight with an angry elf!

Your puppy is beautiful!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwwwwww  what great pics!!! How precious  Love sure is amazing!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can see how he could be a boy you would warm up to really quick. Sounds like the perfect puppy for you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is so cute, I can understand why you love him so much












It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*

*







*
*RIP Sweet Spice & Peanut*


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

He is beautiful for sure!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can see why you love him so. He is adorable. I feel the same way about Bama. He is my special little boy and is totally a mommas boy.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Well Sawyer sounds almost too good to be true! Even with brushing and vacuuming!?! Haha...that's fantastic. He's a beautiful pup and seems very sweet and affectionate. It's very clear why you love him so much!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

cpsimone said:


> Well Sawyer sounds almost too good to be true! Even with brushing and vacuuming!?!


Ahhh Sandra he is getting so big! and I too LOVE my 3!!!! they are just the biggest love bugs! Hooch has stolen everyone's heart that has come into our home since he arrived!!! I think i could have placed him 10 times over!!!! 

on the above vacuum issue these pups tackled the shop vac as I did their pen each day!!! absolutely NO FEAR! whatsoever...very well rounded kids


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Look how big he is getting!!

You sound like a wonderful pup Sawyer. Don't do anything bad now so that your mom has to take back her words!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Now Don't do anything bad now so that your mom has to take back her words!!


on that note!!!! I just went to observe the racket and my "3 I love so much" had destroyed their fresh clean pen:doh: shavings everywhere, and toys thrown into the potty, it did look like a bomb went off!! I know Rally is the culprit!!! she is the bad ass of the bunch this was after a long play outdoors while I was hard at work cleaning the pen...lol


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Both are very handsome pups!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OH MY GOSH!!! He is sooooooooo beautiful!! Can you believe how big already? I love the look in his eyes, it says I am Golden, watch out! Or something like that  I can't wait to meet him and Geddy, she's a real beauty, too! COME ON WARMER DAYS


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a good looking boy he is, love his expression in the first pic


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahhh, Sawyer is a doll baby!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hehe thanks guys!!! You have to remember tho... there is perspective to consider... he's not THAT big lol!!!! But he has gotten bigger. Last we weighed him he was 24.5 lbs.

Heather... thank for the pic of the kids!!! 

p.s. I'll have to get a video... Sawyer actually LUVS being brushed... he just sits so calmly soaking it in!!!! I just WUV my boy!!!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He definitely is a cutie pie and sounds like the perfect pup!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see why you love him so much! What a cutie pie....


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

He is sooo CUTE!!! And to be cuddling up with his new fur buddy...lol!When my Maddie was a puppy...she was just the cutest bug alive. I wish I could have another one...but we're financially poor to get one...

Have a good and healthy life with your puppy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

How cute! Some puppies are just so easy to love...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

another littermate to Sawyer ...I love this photo! Jackon is the baby and the old fella is Tyler


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Yup... I'm smitten for sure!!! :kiss:


How could you not be!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Yaaaay... another update!!! I just love that some of them have sent you new photos... wish they all would!!! Any new Stich pics??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is truly stunning. Just sooo pretty... and clearly your meant to be pup!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Yaaaay... another update!!! I just love that some of them have sent you new photos... wish they all would!!! Any new Stich pics??


i am sure i posted his recent one in a past thread...it was on my site tooo...i have a few of lily/max too but would have to dig through my emails....everyone is doing great!!!!!!!


----------

